

The Case Against Cars in 1 Utterly Entrancing GIF - joelle
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/11/the-case-against-cars-in-1-utterly-entrancing-gif/281615/

======
mindcrime
You can have my car when you pry it from my cold, dead fingers...

Seriously, cars aren't perfect for every situation, but nothing can match the
flexibility of a car. They are popular for a _reason_. Need to go to the
corner store for milk, but it's raining out? Car is nice. Need to head all the
way across the country, hauling something (too big | too awkward | not allowed
| etc) for an airplane? Drive. Need to go somewhere unusual after work that
isn't remotely close to a (subway station | bus stop | airport | etc)? You're
fucked, or on the hook for a long walk or an expensive cab ride. Or maybe you
live somewhere that doesn't have subways, buses, trains, etc.

If I lived in, say, Chicago, I doubt I'd drive very _often_ but I darn sure
always intend to have car (or two, or three) no matter where I live.

~~~
davidy123
You can still walk in the rain, it can be quite nice regardless of level of
downpour.

It'd probably be a lot cheaper and certainly a lot less time consuming to ship
that item.

It'd be a lot less expensive over the course of a year for many people to take
the occasional taxi than own a car.

Imagine how pleasant cities are without heavy loud cars full of desensitized
drivers. Lucca is a nice example.

~~~
mindcrime
_You can still walk in the rain, it can be quite nice regardless of level of
downpour._

No thanks. Especially if it's raining _and_ 20F outside. _bbrrrrrr_ _shiver_
_bbbrrrr_

No, I'm quite happy with my nice warm, snug, secure car. If the price of that
is sitting in the occasional traffic jam, so be it. That's why there's a
stereo in the car, and why I have my smartphone. I can read email or check HN
while waiting for the line to nose forward another 15 feet. :-)

